# What is your male rats name?



## CarlaBoo21 (Aug 5, 2013)

i adopted two rats 5 days ago. I think they were abused in their last home. 

one is 2 years old and the other is 1 years old, both male.

they are white with brown heads.

the 2 year old is very shy but curious

and the 1 year old is more outgoing and lazy

and they both love food

im having problems thinking of names, so instead of posting a question asking for name ideas, 
I am asking what are the names of your male rat(s)?

thanks


----------



## Numbok (Aug 2, 2013)

ron ( 5 weeks) and romeo (8 weeks)


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Numbok said:


> ron ( 5 weeks) and romeo (8 weeks)



Ron? Ohmylord, that is so cute! xD


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

In Ancient Greece, rats were thought of as good luck. I picked "Remus" and "Caius" for my two.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I love Once Upon a Time so I picked Rumpelstiltskin and Killian Jones.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't have boys, but I was going to get two! I was either gonna name them Turk and JD (scrubs), Walt and Jessie (breaking bad), or Daryl an Merle (walking dead). I usually name my pets after tv show characters haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

My favorite special heart rattie passed away over the weekend, but his name was Peanut.

I like to name my rats after food. I've got a Pecan and Pistachio too, but they are girlies.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Jasper


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My first two boys were Thaddius and Athos, but I don't know why. Thaddius happened because it popped into my head one day, but I seem to keep spelling it in the same way as a raid boss in World of Warcraft, so I guess it came from there! Athos is one of the three musketeers - when I was thinking of getting rats, it did cross my mind to get three called Porthos, Athos and Aramis, but by that point I was too in love with Thaddius as a name! The crazy thing is, I have since learned that they're both Greek (well, with "Thaddeus"), and I didn't mean for it to turn out like that! 

My baby boy is called Badger. I named him within seconds of seeing him. He's a little husky rat with perfect badger-like markings (the face is fading a bit now...he's starting to look more like a donkey). 

Before I saw and fell in love with Badger, I had wanted to get another two boys called Artemis and Merlin, but that idea is gone now because my cage will only fit four and I can't have one without the other D: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

My current boy is named Angus white and black and my rat that recently passed was named Toulouse he was white and chinchilla.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

We have had many rats and here are all their names: Gabe, Josh, TK, Watson, Seymour, Giovonni, Zuko, Sokka, Boo Boo, Jack Spicer, and Brown Jenkin.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I currently have two boys named Pastoolio (after the Invader Zim episode), and Toast..... because he looks like toast.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Stitch and Beau (Dumbo, but wee bit nicer ) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

Ronnie and Mr. Jefferson. Next, I'm thinking The Doctor or Winter Sun.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Max, Oliver, and Petrie


----------



## Aarianna (Jul 4, 2013)

Pippin Oreo And Bambi

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

My boys are Simon and Sebastian. I'm not huge fans of the names.. They were originally "temporary". I was trying themOut until I thought of better ones but they stuck!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

My boy is Simon. Previously I had a pair of boys name Stuart (after Stuart Little) and Justin (from The Secret of NIMH).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Pirate (black and white) sailor (black eyed white) nugget (grey and white) and squiggles (grey and white ) ♥♥♥ love my boys


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine are London, Linus and Leon (as in the area in France, Ley-ahn) When i got the first two I wanted to name them after my two favorite cities, Porto and Paris but my husband thought it was too feminine. So London, because I wanted to still go with a city and Linus, because it's a British name. My brother named Leon, because he wanted to stick to 'L' names.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I only have boys, but in the future I may have girls again. 

I tend to go with a food theme for my names, with one exception. The alpha rat is actually my newest one, Parsley, mainly because he is the oldest and biggest. Then I have my two medium rats Chocolate and Butterscotch. My non food named rat is Tux, named as such because he is a 'tuxedo' rat with grey/black fur and a white belly. I also have a (as of now) unnamed blonde hooded that I got from the feeder tank at the same time with Tux out of mercy. I took him with some reluctance because he looks too much like Butterscotch (both blonde hoods) - he is a sickly 4-5 week old runt, very weak and I have to go gentle with him. 

I have room for 1 more which I hopefully will get from a forum member in a month or so. I tend to wait for several weeks before I name mine, though.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

My boys are Jorah, Hound and Lightning

Also gonna throw in Toast even though she is a girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

My first boy I had when I was little (kept as a single rat before I knew better, he also died young :c) was named Toby. He was an agouti hooded. The 3 boys we currently have are named Dumplekins (agouti berkshire, named after a character made on World of Warcraft because it is a ridiculous name!), Pancakes (black hooded, named because as a baby, he would always lay directly on top of his brother Dumplekins like a stack of pancakes), and Pippin (agouti hooded with rex fur. Named because I just like that name, and I liked that character a lot in Lord of the Rings). Feels a bit like a crime to not have a Merry to go with Pippin though. Pippin is such a wild little trouble maker, he really fits his name!

My friend wants to adopt 2 boys from Bijou's litter. The blaze boy she will name Remy (from x-men, also known as Gambit), and the capped boy she will name Henri (pronounced 'on-ree', the name of Remy's brother in the series. They're cajun so they have french pronunciations to their names).

I may keep the the little berkshire boy of the litter, and since he is a light mink color, it reminds me of earl grey tea with a bit a milk, I would like to name him Bergamot.

I really love different and weird names, especially if they're named after food! Good luck naming your new babies, let us know what names you choose!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

My boys are Speckle, Dash and Diego and my new boy is still nameless....


----------

